# From the mouths of babes



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

So my 3 year old and me were looking at guns and she sees a pink shot gun and starts saying she wants a pink gun over and over. I tell her she's not allowed. Her response, " Daddy, you can't tell me I can't have a pink gun!" So I'm thinking holy sh!t she gets it why can't our elected officials? My 3 year old doesn't even know wht the 2nd Amendment is and understands!!! Kids!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Smart girl! My daughter has a pink bb gun.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You must be rais'in her right. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You need to record her saying that to Obama.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That girl is being brought up right. She's going to be one fine lady in a little while.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks y'all! Obama couldn't handle my daughter! I take her hunting and she wants to wear a princess dress with her" buck deers"(camo) underneath!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL... my daughter is in a pink phase, pink cowboy boots, pink cowboy hat, pink pink pink but I drew the line on a pink firearm, I just think they look like a toy...she has a shotgun, two rifles and a revolver, none of which are pink.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You forgot the Pink call, LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> You forgot the Pink call, LOL


 I was talking about firearms...lol Ed.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

My daughter is 3 as well, and loves to talk about guns and hunting with me, pink of course. Common sense does not exist in government, which is why all hunters and gun owners need to be prepared for battle against any threat foreign and domestic.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

My daughter is 5 and lime everyone else has said pink pink pink lol. Cowboy boots hat and cap guns all pink. She loves seein the animals i shoot when i bring em back from huntin. She likes to go also. She dont care about pink when she gets to shoot the ruger mark III .22 pistol tho. Gotta raise our kids like we were to keep hunting and shooting alive


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Words of wisdom come from unexpected places.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

well did she get the gun? :smile:


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

No not yet I'm going to get her one when she's 5


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Beerman069 said:


> I take her hunting and she wants to wear a princess dress with her" buck deers"(camo) underneath!


thats how i dress when i go hunting.nothing wrong with that


----------



## dlh2689 (Jul 19, 2013)

I think your only option is to buy her the pink shotgun. It's the logical choice.


----------

